# شرح تفصيلي عن جهاز(cbc) باللغة العربية



## نسيم الخلد (4 يوليو 2007)

اليكم هذا الملف الذي يحتوي على شرح وافي عن جهاز (cbc) المستخدم في حساب كمية الدم

اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم 
تقبلو فائق احترامي 


التحميل 

http://www.arbshare.com/471939


----------



## عبدالرحمن الطحان (4 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير علي المجهود الرائع و الواضح


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (5 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خير ا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 يوليو 2007)

*احسنت مواضيع رائعة تشكر عليها والى الامام .*

بارك الله بك .

البغدادي


----------



## المهندس (5 يوليو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية على الموضوع الرائع ..

تم رفع الملف كمرفق حتى لا يضيع ..

تحياتي


----------



## ghost_adel (5 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خير على المجهود


----------



## amod (5 يوليو 2007)

شكرا مجهود رائع
جزاك الله خير


----------



## almarwni (8 يوليو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية على مجهودك الطيب .. و يفتح عليك 

المرواني


----------



## الأمل (8 يوليو 2007)

ربنا يحفظك


----------



## eng_ahmed2005 (9 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
انا المهندس / احمد اعمل فى صيانة وتركيب اجهزة عد الدم 
لمن يريد اى شرح او معلومة عن الصيانة او عند ه مشكلة فى اى جهاز عد الدم 
انشاء الله اسعدوه فى حل المشكلة


----------



## kingfuture (15 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## kingfuture (15 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mtc.eng (17 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_ahmed2005 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
كل عام وانت بخير ورمضان كريم 
ولو اTrouble Shootingى حد عنى اى استفسار عن او ممكن يبعتلى 
وانشاء الله ربنا يوفقنا الى المساعدة


----------



## tigersking007 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخى بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_ahmed2005 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
فكرة عمل Auto Hematology Analyzer
Measurement Principles
􀂄 RBC/PLT measurement
RBCs/PLTs are counted and sized by the Coulter method, as Figure shows. 
is based on the measurement of changes in electrical resistance produced by a particle,
which in this case is a blood cell, suspended in a conductive diluent as it passes through an
aperture of known dimensions. An electrode is submerged in the liquid on both sides of the
aperture to create an electrical pathway. As each particle passes through the aperture, a
transitory change in the resistance between the electrodes is produced. This change
produces a measurable electrical pulse. The number of pulses generated signals the number
of particles that passed through the aperture. The amplitude of each pulse is proportional to
the volume of each particle. Each pulse is amplified and compared to the internal reference
voltage channels, which only accepts the pulses of a certain amplitude. If the pulse generated
is above the RBC/PLT lower threshold, it is counted as a RBC/PLT.

Volumetric Metering
An accurate cell count cannot be obtained unless the precise volume of diluted sample that
passes through the aperture during the count cycle is known. This analyzer uses a volumetric
metering unit to control the count cycle and to ensure that a precise volume of sample is
analyzed for the measurement.
The metering unit controlling the RBC/PLT count cycle consists of a metering tube with two
optical sensors mounted on it, . This tube ensures that a precise amount
of diluted sample is measured during each count cycle. The exact amount is determined by
the distance between the two optical sensors. The rinse is used to create a meniscus in the
metering tube. The count cycle starts when the meniscus reaches the upper sensor and
stops when the meniscus reaches the lower sensor. The amount of time required for the
meniscus to travel from the upper sensor to the lower sensor is called the RBC Count Time
and is measured in seconds. At the end of the count cycle, the measured count time is
compared to the pre-defined reference count time ( for details). If the former
is less than or greater than the latter by 2 seconds or more, the analyzer will report RBC
bubbles or RBC clog error. Seeing the error message, refer to Chapter 11 Troubleshooting
Your Analyzer for solutions.
المحاليل التى يعمل بها جهاز عد الدم 
1-Diluent 
2-Lyse
3-Rinse

parameters 
White Blood Cell or leukocyte WBC
Lymphocyte Lymph#
Mid-sized cel l Mid#
Granulocyte Gran#
Lymphocyte percentage Lymph%
Mid-sized cell percentage Mid%
Granulocyte percentage Gran%
Red Blood Cell or erythrocyte RBC
Hemoglobin Concentration HGB
Mean Corpuscular (erythrocyte) Volume MCV
Mean Cell (erythrocyte) Hemoglobin MCH
Mean Cell (erythrocyte) Hemoglobin Concentration MCHC
Red Blood Cell (erythrocyte) Distribution Width
Coefficient of Variation
RDW-CV
Red Blood Cell (erythrocyte) Distribution Width
Standard Deviation
RDW-SD
Hematocrit HCT
Platelet PLT
Mean Platelet Volume MPV
Platelet Distribution Width PDW
Plateletcrit PCT
وانشاء الله سوف نتكلم عن صيانة الجهاز واى استفسار


----------



## ahmadhelmy (6 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## يويو_سف (17 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي الفاضل نسيم الخلد
اشكر لك هذا التميز والمجهود الكبير 
ولكن اخي الكريم هل هناك امكانية بالحصول على نفس المعلومات ولكن باللغة الانجليزية؟


----------



## حسين منير (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يكرمكم


----------



## حسين منير (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يكرمكم


----------



## حسين منير (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يكرمكم


----------



## حسين منير (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يكرمكم


----------



## حسين منير (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يكرمكم


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (20 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## nomad (26 ديسمبر 2007)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## غضنفر (13 يناير 2008)

الف الف شكر على المجهود ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## experience_home (13 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## almathhji (20 يناير 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## المهندس بلكس (16 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندسة جادة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائععععععع


----------



## masri (23 سبتمبر 2009)

تسلم يمناك و حفظك الله للخير


----------



## ahmadba (20 مارس 2010)

مشكور
لكن الرابط لم يعمل


----------



## مهندس عرفان (18 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohamed_7fm (16 أكتوبر 2010)

انا محتاج فكره العمل الهندسيه لجهاز ال cbc وياريت بالغه العربيه 
ارجو المساعده


----------



## mohamed_7fm (16 أكتوبر 2010)

لان في مشكله في الرابط ده عندي


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## blackhorse (7 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني


----------



## lara1234 (12 يوليو 2011)

تسلم على المجهود الرائع..


----------



## zima zima (25 يوليو 2011)

اشكرك من قلبى على مجهودك الكبير فقد اوجزت فاوضحت
ونتتطلع الى المزيد دائما
جزاك الله وايانا


----------



## الارقم امير (16 أغسطس 2011)

رمضان كريم تصوموا وتفطرو على خير


----------



## مهندس اجهزةطبية (28 أغسطس 2011)

ربنا يكرمك ويحفظك


----------



## santacrouse (3 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير ا


----------



## علاءرجب (4 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهوداتكم ووفقك االله لكل خير


----------



## samirabdalwahab (16 فبراير 2012)

انا عندى جهاز عد دم الى ماركة mindray وتعداد الصفائح الدموية دائما غير صحيح اعمل ايه يا باشمهندس احمد


----------



## samirabdalwahab (16 فبراير 2012)

ياريت ياباشمهندس احمد تكلمنا عن كيفية عمل صيانة لجهاز عد الدم وكيفية معالجة بعض الاخطاء فى العد


----------



## محمد قيس محمد (19 فبراير 2012)

تسلم ياراقى


----------



## samah bme (21 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيكم يا اخوان من جد ملتقى مفيد..بس حبيت توضيح يا اخي لاني حاليا اتدرب على جهاز cbc نوع ruby.. وهو من شركة ابوت بعد ال cell dyne..فالخاصيه المستخدمه للعد هي الفوتو متري .. فالشرح المرفق هنا غير ولا نفس الشي لانو على حسب شرح المهندس انو الضوء المستخدم للقياس هو ليزر وفيه زوايا انكسار معينه منها المستقبل بيقرأ..


----------



## samirabdalwahab (25 فبراير 2012)

انت فين ياباش مهندس احمد


----------



## mohammed.madani (27 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ام موني (6 يونيو 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابراهيم سعودي (15 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علاج المخدرات (19 يوليو 2012)

​ شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً


رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير​ ​​


----------



## عاشقة الاردن (14 سبتمبر 2012)

:77::77::77:ممتاااااااااااااااااااااز جدا يسللللللللللللللللمو كثييييييييييييييييييييييييير :77::77::77:


----------



## عيدو ابوعلي (18 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## التفوني (23 أكتوبر 2012)

زاك الله كل خير علي المجهود الرائع و الواضح


----------



## mohammed_alshaikh (30 أكتوبر 2012)

اسلم الله يحفظ ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك
بس لوسمحت عايز تاريخ الجهاز من البدايه الئ الئ حد الان 
بعد اذنك


----------



## mohammed_alshaikh (30 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتوا الي معه نبذه تاريخيه عن جهاز cbc
لانه معي مشروع علئ الجهاز


----------



## abdullah hasan (5 يناير 2015)

الرجاء ارسال الشرح لي لإني لم استطع تنزيلة و شكرا 
[email protected]


----------

